
Vietnam Contained Covid-19 and Why Its Economy Will Rebound - pmiller2
https://www.vietnam-briefing.com/news/how-vietnam-sucessfully-contained-covid-19.html/
======
pmiller2
TL;DR: They did everything US leadership lacked the will to do, because it
looked bad politically (locking down travel from China when the first cases
appeared, early lockdowns, extensive testing and contact tracing).

